# THE DA VINCI CODE and ANGELS & DEMONS on 4K Ultra HD & Blu-ray Oct. 11



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Two Films Directed by Ron Howard
> 
> From Acclaimed Bestsellers by Dan Brown and Starring Tom Hanks
> 
> ...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Woo Hoo! The recent movies being released have been pretty unspectacular IMO. I'll happily be adding these to the library. Hopefully the studio gave these the respect they deserve with the 4K transfers.


----------

